# The Witcher 3 und mein PC



## Ipfi (4. Mai 2015)

Hi Leute,

ich habe aktuell folgende Hardware in meinem Computer verbaut und wollte euch mal fragen, ob damit The Witcher 3 mit Ultra 1080p Settings und konstanten ~40fps drin wären.

CPU: I7-3770k @ 3,50GHz
RAM: 16GB DDR3 Corsair 1600MHz
Grafikkarte: Asus GeForce GTX Titan - 6GB
Netzteil: BeQuiet 750W
Mainboard: Asus P8Z77-V deluxe

Wenn nicht, was wäre wohl die "günstigste" alternative den Rechner für Witcher 3 aufzurüsten?

Hatte an 2x GTX 980 im SLI und einem neuen Netzteil gedacht. Im laufe des Jahres dann evtl. die restlichen Komponenten wie MB, CPU und RAM für DDR4.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2015)

Das kann man erst nach einem Test genau sagen, aber lass Dir bloß nicht einreden, dass so ein Game auf Ultra laufen "muss", nur weil es diesen Modus gibt. Theoretisch könnte man bei nem Spiel schon den Modus "mittel" absichtlich so gestalten, dass ein GTX 980 SLI und ein core i5-5820k nötig ist...

WENN überhaupt, dann wäre VIELLEICHT die CPU der Schwachpunkt, aber das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Und es kann sein, dass es sellbst mit VIER GTX 980 plus 1000€-CPU so ist, dass es auf Ultra nicht IMMER mind. 40 FPS sind.


----------



## BiJay (4. Mai 2015)

Der PC ist Highend, da gibt es keinen Grund aufzurüsten.


----------



## Ipfi (4. Mai 2015)

Naja leider läuft nichtmal GTA V mit Ultra settings. Hab zwar alles auf Anschlag aber MSAA und Reflexion MSAA musste ich abschalten sonst ruckelt es in weitläufigen/ländlichen Gebieten.

Unter Highend PC verstehe ich dann auch MSAA auf 8x.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2015)

Ipfi schrieb:


> Naja leider läuft nichtmal GTA V mit Ultra settings. Hab zwar alles auf Anschlag aber MSAA und Reflexion MSAA musste ich abschalten sonst ruckelt es in weitläufigen/ländlichen Gebieten.
> 
> Unter Highend PC verstehe ich dann auch MSAA auf 8x.


  GTX V ist noch nicht richtig optimiert, das hat Null mit Deinem PC zu tun. 

Und was heißt überhaupt "nicht mal GTX V" ??? Wie gesagt: wenn die Entwickler es so wollen, kann man jedes Spiel so machen, dass es auch einen HighEnd-PC in die Knie zwingt - das darf man sich dann nicht einreden, dass der PC nur mittelmäßig sei, nur weil der "Ultra" mit allem voll auf Anschlag nicht durchgehend flüssig packt. Da vergiss einfach 8x AA und lass es bei 4x AA, das merkst du eh nicht, nicht mal auf Screenshots kann man da bei etlichen Dingen nen Unterschied erkennen... das frisst nur Leistung, bringt aber nix.

Es wäre echt unsinnig, sich deswegen dann nochmal für ein paar Hundert Euro neue Hardware zu kaufen, nur damit es vlt. "sogar" auf Ultra mit 50 FPS läuft statt mit 35 FPS oder statt mit 40 FPS bei nicht ALLEM auf "Ultra"


----------



## BiJay (4. Mai 2015)

Ipfi schrieb:


> Naja leider läuft nichtmal GTA V mit Ultra settings. Hab zwar alles auf Anschlag aber MSAA und Reflexion MSAA musste ich abschalten sonst ruckelt es in weitläufigen/ländlichen Gebieten.
> 
> Unter Highend PC verstehe ich dann auch MSAA auf 8x.


Schraub lieber die Gras Qualität ein bis zwei Stufen runter - das macht am meisten aus. Und mach ja nichts im zweiten Grafikmenu an - das ist erst für zukünftige Hardware.


----------



## Ipfi (5. Mai 2015)

Ich hab wie gesagt alles auf Ultra, sogar im erweiterten Grafikmenü. Ich musste lediglich die Einstellung für MSAA und Reflexion MSAA auf aus setzen.

Damit habe ich mehr oder minder konstante 30-40fps - womit ich leben kann.
Ich finde es nur irgendwie sehr schade, dass ich selbst mit dem Computer die Einstellungen nicht ausreizen kann.. Klar ist der auch schon wieder knapp 2 Jahre alt aber hat auch ne Menge gekostet.

Unabhängig davon.. Lohnt es sich aktuell auf neue Hardware mit DDR4 umzusteigen oder ist der Preis für die Leistung noch nicht gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2015)

Ipfi schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur irgendwie sehr schade, dass ich selbst mit dem Computer die Einstellungen nicht ausreizen kann.. Klar ist der auch schon wieder knapp 2 Jahre alt aber hat auch ne Menge gekostet.


 Nochmal: die Entwickler können da im Spiel einbauen, was die wollen - die könnten da auch was einbauen, was ein 10.000€-PC nicht mit 40 FPS schafft, z.B. ne Echtzeitrafik auf dem Niveau wie die Roboter bei den Transformer-Filmen...  das heißt aber dann nicht, dass ein PC schlecht ist, der das nicht auf maximalen Details packt. Lass dich von dem Kram nicht so blenden, einen echten Unterschied wirst du zwischen "hoch" und "Ultra" sowieso bei den meisten Games fast nie sehen, warum also unbedingt alles auf Max...????  

Die Optionen im erweiterten Menü bei GTA 5 zB sind eigentlich eher dafür gedacht, dass es auch noch mit PCs, die in 3-4 Jahren "top" sind, sehr gut aussieht und so aussieht, wie die Games in 3-4 Jahren standardmäßig aussehen werden.  Bei Crysis zB war da auch so - da war der Ultra-Modus an sich daher dafür gedacht, dass man auch 3-4 Jahre nach Release mit einem dann neuen PC das Spiel so "schön" spielen kann, wie die dann jeweils neuesten Shooter. Die haben quasi einen Grafikmodus eingebaut, den man normalerweise als Entwickler weggelassen hätte, weil man weiß, dass das eh kein aktueller PC schafft.




> Unabhängig davon.. Lohnt es sich aktuell auf neue Hardware mit DDR4 umzusteigen oder ist der Preis für die Leistung noch nicht gerechtfertigt?


 Da man nicht für die gleiche CPU DDR3 oder 4 wählen kann und es daher keine direkten Vergleichstests, kann Dir niemand genau sagen, ob DDR4 was bringt. Aber wenn man zB einen i7-5820K, der DDR4 nutzt, mit einem i7-3770 oder 4770 vergleicht, dann gewinnt man grad mal 5-10% an FPS. Wenn du also Geld verschleudern willst, dann steig auf den Sockel 2011-3 um - die Boards sind *Ironie* sehr günstig (mal eben 100€ mehr als ein gutes Sockel 1150-Board), mit dem 5820k sind das mal eben gute 600€ OHNE RAM. Aber wenn du kein Geld verschleudern willst: auf keinen Fall wechseln! Erst Recht nicht "wegen" DDR4... 

Traditionell ist es eh so: die höhere Datenrate vom RAM bringt so gut wie nix, da selbst DDR2 schon so schnell ist, dass die CPU den "Mehrspeed" gar nicht richtig nutzen kann. Und da gleichzeitig bei höherem Speed die Reaktionszeit steigt (CL-Wert), gleicht sich da einiges sowieso aus. Bei Grafikarten ist das was anderes, die müssen SO schnell arbeiten, dass GDDR3 v.s GDDR5 ein großer Unterschied ist. Aber bei CPUs spielt es kaum eine Rolle.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Mai 2015)

Stimme Herbboy zu.

Macht in meinen Augen wenig Sinn, upzugraden.
Grundsätzlich lohnt es sich im Schnitt erst immer alle 3-4 CPU-Generationen aufzurüsten; ansonsten ist der spürbare Gewinn nur marginal.

Den besten Effekt wirst Du m. E. wohl erzielen, wenn Du die Titan rauswirfst und stattdessen zwei GTX 980 einbaust - aus Enthusiastensicht gesprochen.
Halbwegs ökonomisch gedacht ist das natürlich auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## Ipfi (5. Mai 2015)

Denkt Ihr meine anderen Komponenten wie CPU und Netzteil reichen für zwei GTX 980 aus?
Nicht das die Grafikleistung durch einen zu schwachen CPU oder ein zu schwaches Netzteil beeinträchtigt werden würde.

Wie sieht es mittlerweile Grundsätzlich mit SLI aus?
Früher hab ich davon eher Abstand genommen, weil mir hier einige negative Punkte zu Ohren gekommen sind (Wärmeentwicklung für eine Grafikkarte schlecht, da sie ständig vom Lüfter der anderen angeblasen wird; Mikroruckler und teilweise Treiberprobleme für bestimmte Spiele).


----------



## BiJay (5. Mai 2015)

Ipfi schrieb:


> Ich hab wie gesagt alles auf Ultra, sogar im erweiterten Grafikmenü. Ich musste lediglich die Einstellung für MSAA und Reflexion MSAA auf aus setzen.
> 
> Damit habe ich mehr oder minder konstante 30-40fps - womit ich leben kann.
> Ich finde es nur irgendwie sehr schade, dass ich selbst mit dem Computer die Einstellungen nicht ausreizen kann.. Klar ist der auch schon wieder knapp 2 Jahre alt aber hat auch ne Menge gekostet.


Die Einstellungen im erweiterten Grafikmenu können deine FPS halbieren, wobei du nur in sehr wenigen Situationen dann überhaupt einen visuellen Unterschied merken wirst. Da hast du mehr davon bei konstanten 60+ FPS zu spielen. Die Einstellungen dort sind, wie ich schon sagte, nicht für aktuelle PC Konfigurationen geeignet - da hilft es auch nicht viel den PC aufzurüsten.



Ipfi schrieb:


> Denkt Ihr meine anderen Komponenten wie CPU und Netzteil reichen für zwei GTX 980 aus?
> Nicht das die Grafikleistung durch einen zu schwachen CPU oder ein zu schwaches Netzteil beeinträchtigt werden würde.
> 
> Wie sieht es mittlerweile Grundsätzlich mit SLI aus?
> Früher hab ich davon eher Abstand genommen, weil mir hier einige negative Punkte zu Ohren gekommen sind (Wärmeentwicklung für eine Grafikkarte schlecht, da sie ständig vom Lüfter der anderen angeblasen wird; Mikroruckler und teilweise Treiberprobleme für bestimmte Spiele).


Zu Release einiger Spiele gibt es oft noch kein atuellen Treiber für SLI. Und ja, es gibt auch ab und zu Spiele, die bei SLI ein paar Bugs oder Performance-Probleme haben. Im schlimmsten Fall muss man dann nur mit einer Grafikkarte zocken.

Aber wie ich und auch die anderen hier schon schrieben, empfehlen wir nicht, dass du aufrüstest. Den Preis außen vor gelassen wirst du nur wenig Performance-Gewinn haben.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Mai 2015)

Mach Dir wegen der CPU keine Gedanken. Der berühmte "Flaschenhals" CPU ist m. E. eher eine "urban legend", als eine Tatsache. Es mag einige wenige Fälle geben, wo das nicht so ist, aber grundsätzlich ist die CPU-Leistung bei Spielen sekundär  - es kommt in erster Linie auf die Leistung der GPU an. 

Guck Dir mal diesen Artikel an, der ist etwas ernüchternd (wenn man viel Geld in eine teure CPU versenkt hat)

The Tech Buyer's Guru - Cross-Generational CPU Shootout: i5-760 vs. i5-4670K

In der Praxis gilt, eine schnelle 4-Kern CPU, mindestens 3,5GHz schnell, reicht vollkommen für alles. 

Zum Netzteil:

Ist das ein Dark Power Pro? Die Leistungsaufnahme eines GTX 980 SLI-Systems liegt bei etwa 550W für das *Gesamtsystem unter Last*.
Sollte also problemlos reichen.

Zum Thema SLI:

Bin ich persönlich kein Freund von, ja. Ich würde immer die stärkste Einzelkarte bevorzugen (angeblich erscheint demnächst sowas wie eine 980Ti - wäre das vlt. eine Option?), einfach weil ich SLI-Systeme als insgesamt zu schlecht vom P/L-Verhältnis empfinde.
Das gilt aber generell für sehr teure Grafikkarten; ohne Deine Titan jetzt schlecht reden zu wollen, laut Tests ist die nur marginal schneller als die deutlich günstigere GTX 970 (liegt teilweise, je nach Spiel, gleichauf) und liegt hinter der 980.

Zum Thema Mikroruckler kann ich nichts sagen; ich persönlich habe auf SLI-Systemen mit "angeblich starkem" Mikroruckeln selbst nichts wahrnehmen können - scheint, ähnlich wie bei FPS-Zahlen, individuell sehr verschieden empfunden zu werden.

Ich möchte aber abschließend nochmal ganz deutlich klarstellen, dass das nur alles "akademische" Gedankenspiele sind.
Ich halte, bei Deinem wirklich guten System, eine Aufrüstung für ziemlich sinnfrei.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2015)

Ein SLI aus 2x GTX 980 ist absolut irrsinnig, wenn man auch nur ein Fünkchen an Preis-Leistung denkt. WENN SLI, dann 2x GTX 970, aber niemals 2x GTX 980. Die GTX 980 ist um die 15% schneller als eine GTX 970, und bei SLI bleibt es bei diesen ca 15% - dann würdest du wegen 15% mehr Leistung um die 500€ draufzahlen! Zudem addiert sich bei SLI das RAM nicht, d.h. wenn mal Spiele und damit einhergehend Grafikeinstellungen kommen, bei denen die reine Leistung von 2x GTX 970/980 mal benötigt wird, dann wird vermutlich das Grafik-RAM dafür nicht mehr reichen, so dass EINE AMD R9 290X mit 8GB schon besser dasteht (die kostet 400€ )


----------



## Ipfi (5. Mai 2015)

Nagut, danke euch für die Antworten.

Ich werde jetzt erstmal abwarten, bis The Witcher 3 bei mir auf dem PC installiert ist und dann entscheiden.
Ich gebe natürlich schon zu, dass ein Upgrade des jetzigen Systems nicht wirklich sinnvoll wäre.

Evtl. war auch meine Investition in die Titan damals etwas überstürzt..


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, was du damals bezahlt hast, aber die Titan-Karten sind eigentlich  immer viel zu teuer gewesen im Vergleich zu den Karten der 70er und 80er Serie (Also zB GTX 780, GTX 970 usw. ). Teilweise waren die nicht mal schneller als viel günstigere Karten - einzig für sehr hohe Auflösungen, wo man viel RAM braucht, hat manch eine Titan ansatzweise "Sinn" gemacht, aber für Gaming bei FullHD an sich kaum ^^  

Ich würde auch einfach mal auf Witcher 3 warten UND auch noch eine Weile nach Release, denn oft gibt es kleinere Probleme, die erst nach Wochen dann gelöst wurden, teils sogar Fälle, in denen Games mit schwächerer Hardware gut laufen, mit Top-Produkten aber ruckeln


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Mai 2015)

Mein Rat, um Spiele in höchstmöglicher Qualität zu genießen:

1-2 Jahre nach Release auf zu diesem Zeitpunkt aktueller Mid- Highendhardware spielen, dann lässt sich meistens alles bis auf Anschlag drehen, ohne FPS-Einbrüche.

Witcher 2 rennt mittlerweile selbst mit aktiviertem Übersampling (damals der Hardwarekiller schlechthin) auf aktueller Hardware mit ~60fps.


----------



## Ipfi (5. Mai 2015)

Ich kann doch nicht noch 1-2 Jahre warten, nachdem ich mich extra knapp 3 Stunden auf der letzten Gamescom für die erste Präsentation von The Witcher 3 angestellt hatte xD..
Eine Alternative wäre noch, mir das Spiel auf der PS4 zu holen.. Aber wozu habe ich denn dann so einen PC?! 

Aber ich versteh schon was Du meinst..
Ich dachte nur, mit der Investition vor knapp 2 Jahren mit ca. 1700€ für das System wäre erstmal eine Zeit lang ruhe.

@Herbboy:
Für die Grafikkarte selbst habe ich damals den stolzen Preis von 1000€ gezahlt, da ich diese direkt zum Release gegen meine GTX 680 getauscht hatte.

Mittlerweile kann ich hierzu nur noch meinen Kopf schütteln, da aktuelle 600€ Karten bereits wesentlich schneller sind.
Ich denke in Bereichen mit 4k Auflösung, in welchen der VRAM von 6GB nützlich wäre, wären die restlichen Spezifikationen wieder zu schwach.

Zukünftig werde ich wohl eher auf die normalen Typen wie X70 oder X80 zurückgreifen.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Mai 2015)

Ipfi schrieb:


> Aber ich versteh schon was Du meinst..
> Ich dachte nur, mit der Investition vor knapp 2 Jahren mit ca. 1700€ für das System wäre erstmal eine Zeit lang ruhe.



Ich kann Dich gut verstehen, diesen Fehler habe ich auch früher gemacht. Ich dachte, die Formel, "einmal viel Geld = viele Jahre Ruhe" würde gut funktionieren.
Das ist aber leider Blödsinn.

Am besten fährst Du, wenn Du jährlich bzw. alle 2 Jahre die Grafikkarte wechselst und dabei zum aktuellen 300-400€ Modell greifst. In der Preisklasse bekommst Du üblicherweise die meiste Leistung fürs Geld. Da man für die "alte" Karte nach dieser Zeit zumeist auch noch einen durchaus respektablen "Restwert" erhält, ist der Aufrüstzirkus gar nicht so kostspielig. 

CPU/Mobo reicht alle 3 bis 4 Generationen. Ich habe immer noch eine CPU von 2010 drin, habe Sandy, Ivy und Haswell getrost übersprungen; bei Skylake und DDR4 werde ich dann wohl wieder zuschlagen. Reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2015)

Ipfi schrieb:


> Ich kann doch nicht noch 1-2 Jahre warten, nachdem ich mich extra knapp 3 Stunden auf der letzten Gamescom für die erste Präsentation von The Witcher 3 angestellt hatte xD..
> Eine Alternative wäre noch, mir das Spiel auf der PS4 zu holen.. Aber wozu habe ich denn dann so einen PC?!
> 
> Aber ich versteh schon was Du meinst..
> Ich dachte nur, mit der Investition vor knapp 2 Jahren mit ca. 1700€ für das System wäre erstmal eine Zeit lang ruhe.


 ja klar, aber es gibt Grenzen, ab denen es keinen großen Sinn mehr macht, noch mehr auszugeben. Mit c.a. 1000€ hat man seit 5-6 Jahren jeweils schon einen Top-PC, bei dem VIELLEICHT nach 2 Jahren dann die Grafikkarte nicht mehr die hohen Details schafft. D.h. mit 1000€ wäre auch ne ganze Weile Ruhe gewesen, und wenn du dann nach 2 Jahren die gesparten 700€ investierst, hättest du schon nen besseren PC als den für 1700€  





> @Herbboy:
> Für die Grafikkarte selbst habe ich damals den stolzen Preis von 1000€ gezahlt, da ich diese direkt zum Release gegen meine GTX 680 getauscht hatte.
> 
> Mittlerweile kann ich hierzu nur noch meinen Kopf schütteln, da aktuelle 600€ Karten bereits wesentlich schneller sind.


 Jo, sogar eine AMD R9 290, die du seit mind 6 Monaten für unter 300€ bekommst, ist grad mal 10% langsamer als die ersten Titan-Karten.  

Das war aber schon immer so: selbst die x80-Karten sind zumindest bei Release oft viel zu teuer und eben auch bei weitem noch nicht "nötig" - wenn überhaupt, dann "muss" man halt nach ner Weile ein dann ganz neues Game "nur" auf hoch statt Ultra spielen, und da muss man sich dann zwei Dinge fragen: sieht man überhaupt nen Unteschied? Und ist "Ultra" vlt nur ein vom Entwickler eingebauter Modus für zukünftige Grafikkarten und/oder zum reinen "protzen" ?   



Die "Formel" von Spassbremse trifft es gut: alle 2 Jahre ne Karte für (je nach Anspruch) 200, 300 oder maximal 400€ kaufen ist besser als ne GANZ teure und dann glauben, dass die 5-6 Jahre "hält". Und bei der CPU eine Oberklasse-CPU nehmen für 200-300€, dann ist man 4 Jahre gut dabei, je nach dem sogar was länger. Bei der CPU hast du zb (fast) alles richtig gemacht - man könnte sich da lediglich überlegen, ob es nicht auch eine nicht-übertaktbare CPU getan hätte, weil OC nicht sonderlich viel bringt bei den aktuellen Games. Die Graka ist halt da viel wichtiger.

Aber die "highend"-Produkte sind halt oft nur unwesentlich schneller, kosten dann aber direkt 50% mehr oder sogar noch mehr. Die können vielleicht dann nach 2-3 Jahren doch ihren technischen Vorteil ausspielen, aber dann bekommt man wiederum schon längst neue "Mittel- bis Oberklasse"-Produkte, die der Ex-Highend-Hardware in nix nachstehen oder sogar besser sind.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Mai 2015)

lass dir von herb und co. nix einreden. 
dein rechner ist schrott!!!

schick mir das ding zu, ich würde mich dann um die ordnungsgemäße entsorgung kümmern. 
versand geht selbstredend auf dich.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Mai 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> lass dir von herb und co. nix einreden.
> dein rechner ist schrott!!!
> 
> schick mir das ding zu, ich würde mich dann um die ordnungsgemäße entsorgung kümmern.
> versand geht selbstredend auf dich.



Wie kommt's, dass Du heute so großzügig bist?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Mai 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wie kommt's, dass Du heute so großzügig bist?


Ist bestimmt in der Entsorgungsbranche tätig...


----------



## Bonkic (5. Mai 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wie kommt's, dass Du heute so großzügig bist?



bin halt ein netter typ!


----------



## Mourning-Blade (8. Mai 2015)

Ich bin immer wieder baff, wie selbstverständlich ihr eure Zeit und euer Wissen für den durchschnittlichen Alienware-Pc-Käufer oder jeden ( vermeintlichen ) Troll opfert, ihr seid echt hilfsbereit! Wenn dadurch tatsächlich echten Gamern geholfen wird, und wenn es einer von 10 ist, kann man euch das gar nicht hoch genug anrechnen!


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Mai 2015)

Mourning-Blade schrieb:


> Ich bin immer wieder baff, wie selbstverständlich ihr eure Zeit und euer Wissen für den durchschnittlichen Alienware-Pc-Käufer oder jeden ( vermeintlichen ) Troll opfert, ihr seid echt hilfsbereit! Wenn dadurch tatsächlich echten Gamern geholfen wird, und wenn es einer von 10 ist, kann man euch das gar nicht hoch genug anrechnen!



Kann ich nur unterschreiben. [emoji3]

Mein pc hat nun drei neue Teile für the Witcher 3 und ich wurde hier auch gut beraten.


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Mai 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Kann ich nur unterschreiben. [emoji3]
> 
> Mein pc hat nun drei neue Teile für the Witcher 3 und ich wurde hier auch gut beraten.



...wobei Du ja definitiv weder in die Kategorie "Alienware-Käufer" und/oder "Troll" fällst...

Ich mache meine Hilfsbereitschaft übrigens immer davon abhängig, wie höflich jemand fragt. Und ja, dazu zähle ich auch eine halbwegs fehlerfreie Rechtschreibung.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Mai 2015)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Kann ich nur unterschreiben. [emoji3]
> 
> Mein pc hat nun drei neue Teile für the Witcher 3 und ich wurde hier auch gut beraten.


 Wie jetzt? Ich hab gar nicht mitbekommen, wer Dir hierzu geraten hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. Mai 2015)

Doch, da bin ich mir ganz sicher. [emoji6]


----------



## manuelaerdmann (9. Mai 2015)

Wenn es Nvidia-PhysX ist die die Physik Simulationen im Spiel "The Witcher 3" macht, bringt es da eine zweite klein Nvidia Grafikkarte, nur für die Physik Simulationen zu kaufen und zu benutzen? Kann man ja so einstellen ob nur CPU, GPU und welche GPU für die Physik Simulationen  zuständig ist.
Ich denke da an eine Geforce 660 oder Geforce 750 und ich hab eine Geforce 970 und ein 1000 Watt Netzteil aber das ist eine andere Geschichte mit AMD und Crossfire, die beendet ist . Mehr als 150 euro will ich nicht für ne extra Nvidia-PhysX ausgeben. Nochmal 350 Euro für ne Geforce 970 mag ich nicht ausgeben um damit SLI zu machen.
Bringt das was oder ist "The Witcher 3" da inkompatibel oder so programmiert das es keine Vorteile gibt oder sogar Nachteile?

Ich glaub die haar und Fell Simulationen sind ziemlich geil und brauchen auch viel Leistung genauso auch Grass und Baumbewegungen durch den Wind, im Prinzip hat in der Welt fast alle Objekte eine RegDoll, idealer weise genauso detailliert wie das was gerendert wird. Nebeleffekte macht glaube die Physik-Engin auch und ich bin der Meinung das Physik die spürbarste und sehenswerteste Verbesserungen in den letzten Jahren ist neben der Teselation.

Was sagt ihr dazu? 

lg Manu


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2015)

manuelaerdmann schrieb:


> Wenn es Nvidia-PhysX ist die die Physik Simulationen im Spiel "The Witcher 3" macht, bringt es da eine zweite klein Nvidia Grafikkarte, nur für die Physik Simulationen zu kaufen und zu benutzen? Kann man ja so einstellen ob nur CPU, GPU und welche GPU für die Physik Simulationen  zuständig ist.
> Ich denke da an eine Geforce 660 oder Geforce 750 und ich hab eine Geforce 970 und ein 1000 Watt Netzteil aber das ist eine andere Geschichte mit AMD und Crossfire, die beendet ist . Mehr als 150 euro will ich nicht für ne extra Nvidia-PhysX ausgeben. Nochmal 350 Euro für ne Geforce 970 mag ich nicht ausgeben um damit SLI zu machen.
> Bringt das was oder ist "The Witcher 3" da inkompatibel oder so programmiert das es keine Vorteile gibt oder sogar Nachteile?
> 
> ...


  Das bringt normalerweise nix, da PhysX bei einer so starken Karte wie der GTX 970 kaum eine Last erzeugt. Ich würde das auf keinen Fall machen, außer es wird nach Tests von Witcher eindeutig "bewiesen", dass du zB 15% mehr FPS hast, wenn du bei ner GTX 970 noch eine separate 50€-Karte für PhysX dazunimmst.


----------



## AC3 (18. Mai 2015)

Ipfi schrieb:


> Naja leider läuft nichtmal GTA V mit Ultra settings. Hab zwar alles auf Anschlag aber MSAA und Reflexion MSAA musste ich abschalten sonst ruckelt es in weitläufigen/ländlichen Gebieten.
> 
> Unter Highend PC verstehe ich dann auch MSAA auf 8x.



na wenn du das so verstehst...
GTA V läuft in high mit FXAA nur zur info  in 1440P @ ~40 FPS mit einem i3 und einer 750ti.

bei so leuten wie dir helfen auch 3 titan X eigentlich nichts mehr


----------



## Ipfi (19. Mai 2015)

Also jetzt nachdem Witcher 3 endlich raus is konnte ich das Spiel auch mit meinem Setting testen.

Gespielt habe ich zwar bislang nur eine Stunde aber die lief in 1080p mit Ultra Settings +HBAO und Hairworks relativ flüssig. Einzig in Nahaufnahmen von Haaren fallen die fps etwas (würde sagen auf irgendwas zwischen 25-30).

ich überlege aber trotzdem mir ne neue Grafikkarte zu gönnen und hätte da folgendes im Auge:

- ne gtx 980 (asus Strix)
- ne Titan x (asus)
- auf die gtx 980ti warten und sehen was die kann

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2015)

EIne GTX 980 ist grad mal 5-10% schneller als eine Titan. Da bringt also so gut wie nix. Eine Titan X wäre ca 30% schneller. Wenn es dann nur 25 FPS sind, hast du trotzdem nur 32-33 FPS. Ich denke da eher, dass du durch dieses "Hairworks" bei den Haardetails die "Einbrüche" hast - kann man da vlt. unterschiedliche Stufen einstellen? bzw. was ist, wenn du es ganz abstellst? Dann wäre das der Beweis, dass es daran liegt.  

Ich würde es an Deiner Stelle bei der Titan lassen und dann einfach mal an der ein oder anderen Detailsschraube nach unten drehen, da gibt es viele Dinge, bei denen siehst du eh niemals einen Unterschied zur maximalen Einstellungen. zB wenn du 8x statt "nur" 4x AA eingestellt hast, biste einfach nur selber schuld, wenn die FPS nicht wie gewünscht sind


----------



## HanFred (19. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich denke da eher, dass du durch dieses "Hairworks" bei den Haardetails die "Einbrüche" hast - kann man da vlt. unterschiedliche Stufen einstellen? bzw. was ist, wenn du es ganz abstellst? Dann wäre das der Beweis, dass es daran liegt.


Es gibt off, nur Geralt und on. Ich finde den Verzicht sogar verschmerzbar, wenn man nicht gerade sehr nahe vor einem sehr grossen Monitor sitzt.
Eine neue Karte würde ich persönlich auch nicht kaufen, wenn ich eine Titan im Rechner hätte. Hairworks profitiert, wenn ich mich nicht irre, nicht von einer dedizierten PhysX Karte. Man möge mich korrigieren, falls ich Unsinn erzähle.

Edit: Offensichtlich profitiert The Witcher 3 schon ziemlich stark von neuen Grafikchipsätzen: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/The-Witcher-3-PC-237266/Specials/Grafikkarten-Benchmarks-1159196/
Mit dem Herunterregeln einiger Optionen müsste sich das aber, wie bereits geschrieben wurde, gut verbessern lassen. Es gibt ja ziemlich viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Wenn du das nicht willst, kann ich dich verstehen, ich kenne das. Trotzdem habe ich aufgehört, überteuerte Topmodelle zu kaufen. Man kommt am Ende günstiger weg, wenn man gehobene Mittelklasse einfach _etwas_ früher aufrüstet. Ausser wenn es mit der Entwicklung gerade mal _überhaupt nicht_ vorangehen will - das war vor den neuen Konsolen immerhin eher der Fall als jetzt.


----------



## Ipfi (19. Mai 2015)

Also ich hatte heute nachmittag nochmal kurz Gelegenheit per Fraps nachzusehen wie viel FPS tatsächlich vorhanden sind.

Mit meinem Setting und sämtlichen Einstellungen auf Ultra +HBAO und Hairworks sind es um die 30-40FPS (womit ich leben könnte). Allerdings machen sich auch hier und da Einbrüche mit 22FPS bemerkbar.
Ich muss aber dazu sagen, Witcher 3 sieht dennoch nicht "ruckelnd" aus wie so manch anderes Spiel mit dieser FPS Zahl. Merklich ist es allerdings schon - finde ich.
Ich habe noch davon gehört, dass man die einzelne Glättung der Haare durch Hairworks per .ini reduzieren kann - vielleicht kann ich damit ja leben.

Ansonsten spiele ich gerade mit dem Gedanken meine GTX Titan etwas zu übertakten.

Wenn es eine Titan X werden sollte, gibt es einen Hersteller, den Ihr empfehlen würdet (ich weiß eigentlich ziemlich egal, da alle Modelle im Referenzdesign verkauft werden).


----------

